# Bushnell Tour V2 Laser Range Finder



## WideEyedFox (Nov 21, 2012)

Keeping a log of your scores may seem a bit obsessive, but if you're logging your club usage it can help identify a few areas you need to work on with your game, and also help highlight your strong points.
 For me, there were way too many wedge shots in my game which were the result of poor club selection caused by misjudging the distance to the pin or to a landing area on the fairway.

 I've always been apprehensive of technology in golf.  The modern golfer has access to scoring apps, GPS watches, maps on their phone and a myriad of devices all of which to me seemed to detract from the game which is club+aim+swing+ball.  However if I didn't embrace it I'd still be using wooden woods and hickory shafts!

 Time to get in to 21st century golf and invest in some gadgets.

 I opted for the Bushnell Tour V2 for 2 main reasons.  I know the brand, having used Bushnell Scopes and binoculars in my other hobbies, and it is a "Legal For Tournament Play" range finder should I ever get to that level and want to use it.

 In the box are the user manual in 6 languages (English, French, Spanish, German, Italian & Portuguese), registration information, cleaning cloth, carry case and the Bushnell Tour V2 itself, including battery.  If you were to buy one at the Pro shop before joining the 1st Tee it would be ready to use out of the box.  It is also simple enough to probably figure out without the manual.

 The Bushnell Tour V2 is surprisingly small, easily fitting in the palm of your hand like a mini camcorder, light and simple enough to use that my kids (10 and 13) can use it with ease.  It has 2 buttons, 1 to change the mode, and 1 which acts as a power and "acquisition" button.  On the bottom is a thread for a camera stand, the side has the battery compartment for the CR2 3V battery and the back has a place to attach a lanyard should you want to.
 The eyepiece is adjustable by rotating the viewing ring to suit your vision to get the clearest picture possible of your target, and overall the Bushnell Tour V2 has a very solid "non-slip" feel to it.

 Operation is very simple and range acquisition is very fast indeed.  Pressing the power button once brings up a round reticule to place on your chosen target.  Once there, press and hold the power button again and the reticule will change to add a horizontal and vertical line through it.  A second or two later and the distance in yards or metres (you can change this with the mode button) appears on screen in the bottom left corner.  You can move the Bushnell Tour V2 to another target (tree's behind the pin, or bunker in front for example) to quickly get an idea of the green size, or how much carry after the bunker you need.  There is no need to turn it off as the Bushnell Tour V2 goes in to standby after 30 seconds non-use, and is "instant on" as soon as you press the power button.

 One press of the mode button activates "PinSeeker" technology and a flag icon is shown in the bottom left of the screen.  You can now point your Bushnell Tour V2 at the flag and it will lock on to the flag then circle the flag icon to confirm the distance it is reading is to the flag itself, not the trees behind for example.
The Bushnell Tour V2 remembers the last settings (Yards with PinSeeker for example) and maintains them the next time you use it making it very quick to use again and again.

 The carry case is well made and features a belt loop, clip for your golf bag, zipped lid and a magnet to hold down the lid should you need regular access.  It matches the quality of the range finder and is fitted with the "Bushnell Tour V2" logo badge and should offer good protection from the elements.

 At first use I felt a bit self-conscious.  After my 1st drive I stood at my ball with 9 iron in hand and quickly checked the pin distance while my party played their shot and I realised what I needed was an 8.  Eyebrow raised high, I sheepishly changed club and played my shot to the green.  This happened again on the 3rd hole, and again on the 6th.  Each time I was 1 or on one occasion 2 clubs off, which explained why I played so many wedge shots in my game.  On a dog leg I targeted the furthest tree at the turn and decided to club down for better position, and after this it all started to become quite natural.  The ease of use and speed of acquisition of the Bushnell Tour V2 meant I could have a reassuring check of the distance in no time meaning it never felt like it was hindering or holding up my game, or those in my party.  In fact, those precious seconds and extra information helped to bring more confidence in my shots and it ended up being shared between the 3 of us.

 The end result was a round that was 7 less wedge shots than my previous best.  I still had the odd mishit, thin or fat which meant a wedge to put things right, but overall the round was much more consistent knowing the distance I am aiming for.

 Of course all of this is useless if you don't know how far you hit your clubs.  I usually take a 3" piece of paper with me which has my full and half distances (worked out at the range) written on it just to be sure.

 My conclusion is that while improving the Bushnell Tour V2 is a great device for checking you're making the right club decision and to add confidence.  If you play a course regularly then the whole club selection process may well become routine, however on new courses (or changes to layout) and to gauge "what if" scenarios for laying up or having to carry over hazards this device is fast, accurate and worth having in your bag.

 The following features are listed on the box:


Tour Certified
PinSeeker Technology to zero in on the flag
Up to +/- 1 yard accuracy
5 yards - 1,000 yards ranging performance (300 yards to a flag)
5x Magnification (objects appear 5x closer)
Posi-Threadâ„¢ Battery Door
3-Volt Battery and Premium Carry Case are also included
Rainproof Construction
2 Year Warranty
RRP is Â£259, but if you shop around they can be found around the Â£200 mark.


----------

